# Demo iPad



## monsieurduf (6 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai besoin de faire une formation sur l'utilisation de l'iPad, je vais vidéoprojetter l'écran de l'iPad et je cherche un moyen pour que les taps que j'effectue soient visibles à l'écran, en direct. J'espère être clair...
Merci à tous ceux qui auront compris la question !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2015)

Bonjour

*Utilise un câble VGA* est la solution la plus simple. Apple propose un adaptateur VGA pour les nouveaux et les anciens modèles d’iPad. Les adaptateurs Apple permettent de connecter un iPad à un vidéoprojecteur sans problème particulier.





​Voici la référence *Apple MD825ZM/A *
​


----------



## subsole (6 Mars 2015)

Bonjour 
Je crois comprendre que monsieurduf, ne veut pas un câble, mais une application (que je ne connais pas) qui permettrait de visualiser les _clic_ à l'écran.


----------



## monsieurduf (7 Mars 2015)

Oui c'est exactement ça Subsole mais merci de ta réponse quand même jura39...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2015)

Je ne vois pas d'application non plus 

désolé


----------



## Nico1971 (8 Mars 2015)

monsieurduf a dit:


> Oui c'est exactement ça Subsole mais merci de ta réponse quand même jura39...





Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas d'application non plus
> 
> désolé


On est beaucoup à chercher et à ne pas trouver, le sujet à déjà été demandé
http://forums.macg.co/threads/app-pour-montrer-ce-que-lon-touche.1261726/
Lors de l'enregistrement en vidéo par Quicktime c'est possible (capture vidéo de l'écran), par contre ce n'est pas en direct, il faut enregistrer préalablement ce que l'on fait.
C'est la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour me dépanner, si quelqu'un trouve au cas ou je suis preneur


----------



## subsole (8 Mars 2015)

J'ai trouvé une piste, Display recorder sur Cydia …. mais …. il faut que : 
1 Que l'iPad soit jaibreaker.
2 Display recorder est normalement utilisé pour filmer son écran et le mettre en ligne, mais peut-être y a-t-il un moyen de ne pas lancer l'enregistrement. 

Je n'ai pas testé , je n'ai pas d'iPad jailbreaker et je ne connais rien à Cydia.  
Source et quelques pistes supplémentaires pour enregistrer son écran iPhone/iPad.


----------



## Nico1971 (8 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une piste, Display recorder sur Cydia …. mais …. il faut que :
> 1 Que l'iPad soit jaibreaker.
> 2 Display recorder est normalement utilisé pour filmer son écran et le mettre en ligne, mais peut-être y a-t-il un moyen de ne pas lancer l'enregistrement.
> 
> ...


Par contre, tout le monde ne le sait pas, depuis l'arrivée de Yosemite on peut enregistrer son écran d'iPhone ou d'iPad depuis QuickTime, tout comme son bureau Mac et ça sans jailbreak, ni programmes supplémentaires.


----------



## subsole (8 Mars 2015)

Nico1971 a dit:


> Par contre, tout le monde ne le sait pas, depuis l'arrivée de Yosemite on peut enregistrer son écran d'iPhone ou d'iPad depuis QuickTime, tout comme son bureau Mac et ça sans jailbreak, ni programmes supplémentaires.


Il est bon de la rappeler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, j'ai cité Display recorder, car tu peux visualiser les taps/clics à l'écran.


----------



## Nico1971 (8 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Il est bon de la rappeler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bien vu, les clics de l'écran ne fonctionne que pour le bureau du Mac et pas l'iPad sous Quicktime


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2015)

Sympa 

Merci de vos réponses


----------

